# Indemnités covid refusés



## Tatayoyo (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. La semaine dernière j avais expliqué que je m étais mis en arrêt maladie car cas contact de mon mari. J avais eu au téléphone quelqu'un de la cpam qui m avait bien tout expliqué. Donc tous les papiers envoyés. Et aujourd'hui reçu un mail disant que je n'ai droit à rien 😣Je comprends pas pourquoi. La dame au téléphone avait bien vu qu on ne peut pas travailler avec son mari malade du covid. Qu en pensez vous ? Merci


----------



## Nounou22 (16 Juillet 2022)

En effet à partir du moment où un seul cas positif intrafamilial, arrêt pour la personne cas contact de la durée de l'arrêt du conjoint covid. Il vous faut rappeler la CPAM pour faire valoir vos droits. Sur le site du gouvernement, vous avez un tableau récapitulant les cas différents cas nécessitant un arrêt de travail. Il y a un parcours dédié pour les assistantes maternelles depuis le 21 mars il me semble sur déclare ameli


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Le mieux est de les contacter lundi pour savoir le motif du refus


----------



## Tatayoyo (16 Juillet 2022)

Merci. Mon mari est à la retraite. Le problème vient peut-être de là...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Juillet 2022)

Non je pense pas  que ça ai rapport avec le faite que votre mari soit a la retraite . La sécu ne vous a pas demandé ses revenus ...sachant que la sécu se contre fiche de notre protocole je pense plutôt que ça vienne au faite que maintenant un cas contact a pas besoin de s isoler malgré que le protocole Assmat dit le contraire


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Juillet 2022)

Ce n'est pas le fait d'être cas contact qui a généré votre arrêt mais le fait que quelqu'un de votre foyer est positif au covid. Du premier jour de positivité ou à partir de l'apparition des symptômes de votre mari démarrait son isolement et donc votre arrêt de travail jusqu'à 7 jours....donc quand votre mari sortait d'isolement, vous aussi....vous pouviez donc reprendre le travail à J8 de l'apparition des symptômes ou de son test covid si asymptomatique


----------



## Tatayoyo (17 Juillet 2022)

Oui je pouvais reprendre le travail 7 jours après j'ai compris ça. Mais j etais en congé à ma reprise 😬


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Juillet 2022)

Ça change en rien que vous auriez dû recevoir un certificat d'isolement de part la CPAM valant d'arrêt de travail à transmettre à vos employeurs


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Juillet 2022)

Je serai vous je rappellerai la CPAM en vous appuyant sur notre protocole sanitaire....en leur rappelant bien que les assmats ont un statut à part et un parcours dédié sur déclare ameli qui a été créé, justement, parce que nous travaillons à notre domicile


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> Ça change en rien que vous auriez dû recevoir un certificat d'isolement de part la CPAM valant d'arrêt de travail à transmettre à vos employeurs


En janvier quand j ai fait mon arrêt j ai eu directement sur le site mon certificat d isolement a télécharger. Je sais pas si c est encore le cas maintenant ça a peu être changer


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Juillet 2022)

çà donne envie de s'arrêter tiens !!!


----------



## Nounou22 (17 Juillet 2022)

Oui pareil pour nous, c'est pour ça que je trouve bizarre l'envoi de documents sans avoir ce certificat d'isolement. Et un refus après coup


----------



## Ladrine 10 (17 Juillet 2022)

J'ai fait ma déclaration hier sur ameli 
J'ai eu mon attestation d'isolement de suite que j'ai envoyé direct à mes employeurs
Et oui re covid pour moi et première pour mon mari
Ras le bol 
La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'ont sera tranquille pour les vacances en août


----------



## Titine15 (17 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Ça m'est arrivée aussi. Il faut envoyer un courrier de contestation avec le résultat positif de votre mari et leur rappeler que suivant notre protocole en tant qu'assmat nous ne pouvons teletravailler. Pour moi ça a marché 
Bonne journée


----------



## Tatayoyo (18 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. J'ai appelé la cpam ce matin. Ils m ont dit que c'était une erreur de leur part. Ils m ont même rappelé 1h après pour s excuser 👌


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Juillet 2022)

Ah super tataypyo, bonne nouvelle. J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas tarder à vous indemniser. Nous ça a mis 5 mois 😬


----------



## incognito (18 Juillet 2022)

alors j'ai eu le même mail pour la même situation (sauf que j'ai enchaîné sur le covid), j'ai appelé la cpam et la personne a été voir le protocole de l'accueil du jeune enfant, m'a dit qu'elle lisait la même chose que moi. Elle s'est renseignée et en discutant a compris le problème : dès que mon mari a été déclaré positif, j'ai fait le nécessaire via internet (il n'était pas en état de le faire) et j'ai aussi demandé un certificat d'isolement pour moi car cas contact.
mon mari a reçu les mails et sms de suivi, mais je n'ai pas été déclarée sur le tracing comme cas contact, donc pas dans la base de données.
La personne m'a passée le bon service (contact tracing) et là, une autre gentille dame a remis mon dossier à jour car elle m'a dit que j'avais bien fait de m'isoler mais qu'il fallait ABSOLUMENT être déclaré comme cas contact de mon conjoint.

j'ai ensuite reçu un nouveau certificat d'isolement, puis arrêt de travail pour covid.

appelle-les, chez moi ils ne répondent que pour une urgence ou ce qui concerne les arrêts de travail, il suffit de bien écouter et ensuite attendre


----------



## Titijadou (23 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,
J'ai eu le cas où mon mari était positif la cpam nous a appeler et elle nous a dit vu que j'étais vacciné je pouvais travailler et mettre mon mari en isolement,  ma fille étant vacciné aussi pouvait retourner au collège,  j'ai perdu 1 semaine de salaire car je n'ai pas prit mes petits loulou , j'ai eu beau expliquer  à la cpam que j accueillait des enfants et que mon mari ne pouvait pas s'isoler dans une autre pièces ils n'ont jamais voulu me.faire mon arrêt, la cpam voulait même payer un hôtel à mon mari pour qu'il s'isole.


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Juillet 2022)

On a un parcours dédié désormais pour les assmats sur déclare ameli. Donc normalement quand il y a un cas positif au sein de notre foyer , c'est arrêt de travail sans jour de carence. Les personnes qu'on a au tel sont parfois mal informé, il ne faut pas hésiter à demander à ce que la personne demande à un de ses responsables et à lui lire ce qui est inscrit sur le tableau récap de notre protocole.


----------

